# Be leery of the USPS shipping your birds



## derekio (Jan 20, 2012)

Had 8 sent to me, express guaranteed. 1 day trip. This is the only option for shipping live birds, their rule, not mine). well, today is day 3 and still no sign of them. tracking is not updated, calls to them can't find the shipment either. I'm expecting to open a box of dead birds. if I were to treat animals this way, I'd be arrested. Their guarantee is reimbursement of shipping costs, not time sensitive contents. what a useless government bloated entity.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

derekio said:


> Had 8 sent to me, express guaranteed. 1 day trip. This is the only option for shipping live birds, their rule, not mine). well, today is day 3 and still no sign of them. tracking is not updated, calls to them can't find the shipment either. I'm expecting to open a box of dead birds. if I were to treat animals this way, I'd be arrested. Their guarantee is reimbursement of shipping costs, not time sensitive contents. what a useless government bloated entity.


the birds getting there on the third day is not a disaster. The option is next day... they should be there the next day after the person who sent them to you took them to the post office IF it was early enough. the tracking is not updated when they are in route..they should be to you today. call your post office and let them know you want to pick them up there as soon as they come in. be sure to dip their beaks in the water fount you will be using so they know where it is..they may even drink right out of the box in your hand. The post office here in va does not guarantee it will be next day...but one hopes it is., most times it is.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

That's why a lot of people are starting to go to the expense of shipping via airline just like the parrot and other exotic breeders do. 

I hope your birds turn up ok.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

derekio said:


> Had 8 sent to me, express guaranteed. 1 day trip. This is the only option for shipping live birds, their rule, not mine). well, today is day 3 and still no sign of them. tracking is not updated, calls to them can't find the shipment either. I'm expecting to open a box of dead birds. if I were to treat animals this way, I'd be arrested. Their guarantee is reimbursement of shipping costs, not time sensitive contents. what a useless government bloated entity.


Any time I ever had birds shipped They arrived on the 3rd day. Good and healthy. Plus i would pick them up at the post office. Most often about 3 to 5 am. What has the person that shipped said. On where they shipped time they shipped did they give you the tracking number. Most often it will show Where they were procsesed at And when they arrived at different delivery points. When shipped the birds seem to hibernate in the dark So they ship well. And shipping is still a bettere way unless you drive and pick up yourself Like the old days


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The squeaky wheel gets the oil.

Has nothing to do with a "useless government bloated entity".

(There's a reason why the private shipping carriers won't ship live animals....because they s#ck more than US Postal.)

I would call again and just, after getting thru the robotic system, demand to speak to a supervisor and (nicely) insist that they locate the birds immediately. Again, going off on 'em is not going to bear fruit...but they know they have a responsibility and they probably can track the facilities the shipment has passed thru. Heck, even if for some reason the label didn't get scanned somewhere, a supervisor will know the ROUTE it is taking and the facilities it would go through.

If it makes you feel any better, as others have already noted above...this does happen from time to time. This is why I am against shipping of any live animals altogether. (Matter of fact, at times I think I could make a bundle being a bird courier west of the Rockies, here). 

But the likelihood is things will turn out OK. Just keep on them, respectfully.

Best of luck.


----------



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

last two shipments came in on third day. Birds were thirsty and hungry but everything was fine.


----------



## derekio (Jan 20, 2012)

Ive been nothing but nice to them. Only here did I give my opinion on them. The tracking number shows they left a sort facility in dallas, then 24 hrs later, sorted through the exact same facility. The problem is that the consumer has no way to call a sort facility. the post master of the post office in dallas...is also unable to contact them. but... can contact the sort facility in OKC. thats frustrating.


----------



## derekio (Jan 20, 2012)

strangely enough, I just got a call from post office> the birds are here. Got them home and they are in perfect shape. tracking number still shows dallas...


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

YAY!! I was getting teary eyed before your last post!!


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

i just had birds shipped from florida that were supposed to be to me yesterday in ny by 3pm ... of course they were not on time but i got a phone call this morning and i picked up the birds healthy as can be .. its our only option so i guess we have to deal with it


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Do usps mail the birds by trucks or air plan ?


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

plane i would imagine ... i dont think you can drive from florida to ny that quick but i would think by truck if the delivery was for neighboring states


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

jaelyn loft said:


> plane i would imagine ... i dont think you can drive from florida to ny that quick but i would think by truck if the delivery was for neighboring states


I think they go by ground. USPS has fedex contractors move them.
You may be surprised how quick you can travel the country.
My brother and I made it from Saint Petersburg, FL (Central) to Phoenix, AZ in 33 hours straight, In which was a 6 hour stop. On top of that we have done 7xxx mile trips in 7 days.


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> I think they go by ground. USPS has fedex contractors move them.
> You may be surprised how quick you can travel the country.
> My brother and I made it from Saint Petersburg, FL (Central) to Phoenix, AZ in 33 hours straight, In which was a 6 hour stop. On top of that we have done 7xxx mile trips in 7 days.


really i didnt know that i would hate to be that driver


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Did alot of trucking nursery stock years ago. Went from McMinnville TN to a suburb of Houstin TX with a ton truck and trailer in 18 hours straight drive time with fuel stops often being sit for a meal stops. Made same trip in pickup a couple years back in 15 hours. Tag team truckers deliver produce from Cal. to Atlanta market in roughly 24 hours. Produce has to be shipped quick before it can spoil. Trucking alot of time is faster than putting it on a plane.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

honeyrobber said:


> Did alot of trucking nursery stock years ago. Went from McMinnville TN to a suburb of Houstin TX with a ton truck and trailer in 18 hours straight drive time with fuel stops often being sit for a meal stops. Made same trip in pickup a couple years back in 15 hours. Tag team truckers deliver produce from Cal. to Atlanta market in roughly 24 hours. Produce has to be shipped quick before it can spoil. Trucking alot of time is faster than putting it on a plane.


10-4.....lol..


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have had great experience with USPS & pigeons. Both times the manager drove them to my house in his personal car & not by my suggestion. They also came next day by the way.


----------

